# قاموس الاسماء التجارية والعلمية للمواد الكيمائية



## chem1982 (4 مارس 2012)

نظرا لاهمية هذا الموضوع ارجو من ادارة المنتدي التثبيت لان الكثير يبحثون عن المواد بالاسماء العلمية ولايجدونها


----------



## omair700 (4 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخوي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الاميرررر (21 مارس 2012)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## rezhwan84 (31 مارس 2012)

*جزاك اللة خيرا*


----------



## مازن81 (1 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## soabfactory (3 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## mohamedelrefy (5 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ياشيخ كان نفسى فيه من زمان


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (27 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## yasser_ali08 (4 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## deler22 (4 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك و جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع المفيد​


----------



## محمد بن عايض (6 مايو 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## wks316 (19 أغسطس 2012)

بروكت وجزيت خيرا


----------



## ودبيلا (27 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا حزاك الله الف خير اخي


----------



## عمار ناجي الظاهري (15 سبتمبر 2012)

بدءا أخي بارك الله فيك على المشاركة لكن اود ان اشير ان الاسم التجاري للمركب الكيميائي يختلف من بلد الى آخر على سبيل المثال ألكيل بنزن سلفونت الخطي يسمى بالخليج لابسة وبالشام زفتة وكل بلد يسمونه تجاريا على طريقتهم ومثال آخر الصوديوم لاوريل ايثر سولفيت يسمى بالخليج أس أل أي أس او الشام التكسابون وبالعراق يسمى المادة الصابونية


----------



## مسوقاتى جديد (16 سبتمبر 2012)

قاموس ممتاز جداً جداًجداًجداًجداً


----------



## عماد حسن محمد (26 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فارس واقى (26 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmad-alwaish (12 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## عبدالله الشماس (19 أغسطس 2013)

مرحباً ممكن حد يساعدني لم استطع فتح القاموس وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جابي9 (24 أغسطس 2013)

للاسف لم استطع قراءه القاموس ارد حد يفدني وشكرا


----------



## kenzybatman (25 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا وده للزميل اللى مافتحش الفايل عنده للتسهيل يعنى بعد أذنك



الاسم التجاري الاسم العلمي
الازير القصدير
البوتاس هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم
التنكار البوراكس
التوتيا البيضاء كبريتات الخارصين المتبلرة
التوتيا الزرقاء كبريتات النحاس المتبلرة
الجير المطفي هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم
الخل حامض الخليك تركيز 6%
الزيت الفرنساوي زيت بذرة القطن
الرجينة القلفونية
الزيت الطب زيت الزيتون
الزيت الحار زيت بذرة الكتان
زيت السيرج زيت السمسم
الزاج الاخضر كبريتات الحديدوز المتبلرة
الزجاج المائي سليكات الصوديم
المرتك الذهبي اول اوكسيد الرصاص
السلقون اكسيد الرصاص الأحمر
الصفيح حديد مغطي بالقصدير
الشبة كبريتات الألمونيوم والحديد
الرمل السليكا
الزنجار كربونات وهيدروكسيد النحاس
ملح انجليزي كبريتات المغنيسيوم
ملح النوشادر كلوريد الامونيوم
حجر الجير كربونات كالسيوم
حجر جهنم نترات الفضة
روح النفط زيت التربنتين المعدني
حامض المورياتيك روح الملح
صودا الغسيل كربونات الصوديم
طباشير كربونات كالسيوم
ماء كذاب حامض النيتريك
ماء نار حامض الكبريتيك
محلول النوشادر هيدروكسيد الامونيوم
سبيرتو ابيض ايثانول
لانولين دهن صوف الغنم
لون حديد احمر هيماتيت اكسيد الحديد الأحمر
لون حديد اصفر الاوكر اكسيد الحديد الأصفر
جيرانيال سيترال
ديكانال ديكيل الداهيد
حمض البن لاكتيك اسيد
زيت الناربخ الصناعي مثيل انترا انيليت
زيت بيوتلا مثيل سلسيليت
كامفور منثول
موسكارين هيدروكسي كولين
دولمول استيارات المغنيسيوم
صودا كاوية هيدرو كسيد الصوديم
نايتر نترات البوتاسيوم
بوتاسا كاوية هيدرو كسيد البوتاسيوم
سكر الفحم سكارين
تي أي جي تراي اثلين جليكول
سرفونك 60% مركب غير انيوني تركيز 100%
نيدول 25% كحول اولي مستقيم وزنة الجزيئ 729
انتاروكسي بي ال 330 اليفاتك بولي ايثر تركيز 95%
بارداك 50% ملح رباعي الامونيوم
دوانول بي ام جليكول ايثر بوبيلين جليكول ميثيل ايثر
جافاك ال أو 529 صوديوم استر فوسفات
تريتون 11-66 ملح استر فوسفات انيوني تركيز 50%
هوستابر ساس 60 الكيل بنزن سلفونات 60%
بلورافاك a-38 كحول الكوكسيلات مستقيم
ميرانول جيم مركز مخلوط امفوتيري من 8 ذرات كربون
بي في ا بولي فينيل اسيتات (غراء)
l.a.b.s صوديم الكيل بنزن سلفونات
t.e.a تراي ايثانول امين
Eata صوديم لورا يل سلفات
E211 بنزوات صوديم

كاربابول صمغ الكيثراء
 :56:


----------



## صفدي (25 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك اللة خيرا

ملتقى المهندسين العرب: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng318240/


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خير اخوي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 أغسطس 2013)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (30 أغسطس 2013)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (9 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور جدا" على الموضوع


----------



## miltronique (27 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## meddgt (24 أكتوبر 2014)

*جزاك اللة خيرا*


----------



## ragheb moneeb (28 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## khalid elnaji (9 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## djamel9 (10 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zizoamr36 (10 نوفمبر 2014)

رعاك الله و وفقك الى ما يحب و يرضى


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (12 يناير 2015)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## hbahgat98216 (18 يوليو 2015)

الف شكر


----------



## meddgt (23 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيك ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## meddgt (29 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير ​


----------



## momenatawa (18 نوفمبر 2015)

جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## momenatawa (18 نوفمبر 2015)

جميل بارك الله فيك 
شكرا جزييﻻ


----------



## abeer cleane (11 ديسمبر 2015)

حياكم الله


----------



## abeer cleane (11 ديسمبر 2015)

ما عرفت ليه ما يبان ليه الملفات


----------



## abeer cleane (11 ديسمبر 2015)

يا عم شو هاد


----------



## abeer cleane (11 ديسمبر 2015)

طيب وبعدين


----------



## abeer cleane (11 ديسمبر 2015)

الملف محذوف ولا ايه


----------



## alisuez11 (26 سبتمبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## ياسين الامين (10 أكتوبر 2017)

شكرا لك


----------



## أبونوافل (1 يونيو 2018)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------

